# Burton Cartels vs. Union Force



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

Union toe strap always slipped off for me whereas my Cartel is perfect fit and never moves. Also didn’t like the foam ankle strap on the Force, although it’s now a 3d moulded one on the 2021 model. In any case, Cartel is way better in my opinion. The ankle strap staying away from the binding when you put your boot in is a plus too.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I've had both (still got cartels) and I dislike both. I thought the force straps sucked. They just never felt tight or in the best spot. They felt a bit heavy duty too. Cartels are fine but too stiff for me.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

cavemanlu said:


> *What are your thoughts on Burton Cartel vs Union Force bindings? I have both but have not tried the Union Forces before. *


Like how the Cartels mid strap lays flat. Cartel's toe strap has to be in the perfect place, but if it is I get good hold. Cartel's fell stiffer and have a higher back. If I had to pick 1 pair it would be the Cartels. I wish they were just a tad less stiff or had a smaller back. Be nice if they offer a couple different ones...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

thecadgod said:


> Like how the Cartels mid strap lays flat. Cartel's toe strap has to be in the perfect place, but if it is I get good hold. Cartel's fell stiffer and have a higher back. If I had to pick 1 pair it would be the Cartels. I wish they were just a tad less stiff or had a smaller back. Be nice if they offer a couple different ones...


I find Cartels awesome, specially last yr's (2020).
The new Cartel X look maybe a tad stiffer than the previous ones, and the current Cartels look softer than both... so maybe the regular Cartel is what you're interested in?

Or... literally, you have described the Malavitas. I have Malavitas too and prefer the Cartel way over those ones but they are softer and more playful in general.

Cartel vs Force is no question. Cartels are almost infinitely better.

That new toe strap in Burton bindings is better than the previous rubber one. But still worse than their even older ones... those were awesome, you didnt even have to think when you strapped in... just crank it and go. With the previous rubber ones and the current you have to give it at least a thought to make them fit properly.


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

New Cartel X is the same stiffness as the old Cartel (45% glass). New Cartel is softer than the old Cartel (30% glass)


----------



## Stavros (Sep 13, 2015)

Mountain Surfer said:


> Union toe strap always slipped off for me whereas my Cartel is perfect fit and never moves. Also didn’t like the foam ankle strap on the Force, although it’s now a 3d moulded one on the 2021 model. In any case, Cartel is way better in my opinion. The ankle strap staying away from the binding when you put your boot in is a plus too.


i have both and i confirm that.

union toe strap always was moving around. cartels is perfect fit
ankle strap is so soft in cartels but in the same time so responsive. ankle strap on unions is so unconfortable. you have to tie them tight to be responsive and then you got foot pain. 

one more problem that i had with union is that when there is the frozen tiny tiny like dust snow the buckles fill with that snowdust and you can not untight them. one time i had to unscrew the bolds to release my foot.the buckles filled with that snowdust and it convert to ice keeping it impossible to unbuckle them....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mountain Surfer said:


> New Cartel X is the same stiffness as the old Cartel (45% glass). New Cartel is softer than the old Cartel (30% glass)


That's the baseplate. The new highback is stiffer.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Stavros said:


> one more problem that i had with union is that when there is the frozen tiny tiny like dust snow the buckles fill with that snowdust and you can not untight them. one time i had to unscrew the bolds to release my foot.the buckles filled with that snowdust and it convert to ice keeping it impossible to unbuckle them....


I forgot about that its been so long! Would take two hands wrenching on it to get it unstuck sometimes


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

F1EA said:


> That's the baseplate. The new highback is stiffer.


Ah OK, good to know for some time down the line when I want to upgrade to something a little stiffer!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mountain Surfer said:


> Ah OK, good to know for some time down the line when I want to upgrade to something a little stiffer!


That's what _she _said.


----------

